# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  What have you pulled from your subconscious while lucid?

## Mathias

Hey guys,

one of my main goals from lucid dreaming is to find new ideas and creations within my subconscious when I learn to lucid dream. 

How many of you have done this type of thing? Made up a song, come up with a story idea, some sort of art, or invention etc. by asking your subconscious while you're lucid dreaming?

Please, feel free to share anything of the sort, I'd like to read what you have to say  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

I've spoken to my subconscious once in lucid dream (at least I think it was my subconscious). But it only repeated what I said, which was pretty funny stuff.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, I once asked my dream name, didn't get an answer though <.<

----------


## Mathias

What do you mean by dream name?

----------


## Blacklight

I saw a beautiful painting and got several piano sonatas (some of which I played myself), one baroque concertino and some variations of modern rock and roll.

----------


## Hukif

> What do you mean by dream name?



Dream name is that, the dream I go by in dreams, like to treat both as separate realities, plus serves better the purpose of living a second life in dreams. Just that I forgot it and have yet to retrieve it <.<

----------


## username695

I haven't been lucid long enough to do anything like that, but I plan to.

----------


## The Adventurer

not in a lucid dream... but my subconscious once created a lengthy song by my favorite band (it even had a guitar solo!) in a dream. maybe one of my best dreams... I wish i could do something similar in a lucid dream.

----------


## Raspberry

It helped me get a good english exam grade. I used a dream I had to write an essay  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

> Dream name is that, the dream I go by in dreams, like to treat both as separate realities, plus serves better the purpose of living a second life in dreams. Just that I forgot it and have yet to retrieve it <.<



My name's still the same in my dreams, but I too have a second life. It's pretty interesting.

----------


## scrumpy

I'm intending to try and get my subconscious to help me solve problems and come up with creative ideas in my job. I used to do this by napping but LDing should give me a much more direct way of accessing my subconscious.

----------


## AjWasHere

Ah, if you consider DC's subconscious creations, I pulled a sword out of my subconscious once.

----------


## Waterknight

> Hm, I once asked my dream name, didn't get an answer though <.<



Thats happened to me before. I asked because some of the people in the dream had different names from real life so I was wondering if I did too.

----------


## macha88

I was attempting to WILD and I came up with a bunch of crazy images that I have decided to paint/incorporate in an animation or movie I make in the future.

----------


## Soulnote

The Scene: Zombie Attack
The Statement: "Some help please..."
The Result: A big, blue, glowing, magic-shockwave axe
The Aftermath: Many dead zombies with me yelling out,. "OH YEAH, I KILLED A HOARD OF ZOMBIES!!!"

----------


## Mathias

Soulnote, what do you think influenced such an axe to be your savior in that dream?

----------


## Soulnote

...I wanted to have something cool to fight the zombies

----------


## shitmymonksays

hi Mathias. Talking to my subcs is one of my main goals too. I have only once had a talk with what felt like my 'real root' subconscious - it was a 50 year old mexican/indian man. I asked him how I was doing and he said I was kind of jumping from here to there, but headed in generally the correct direction. Otherwise, whenever I talk to the characters in my dream, they shut up really quickly, especially the more shall we say "elementary" they are. (For eg. if they are clearly representing some nasty childhood/parental aspect of my ego, then once I address them directly they have nothing to say). So I'm going to try conversing with these "non-root' subcs characters a little less directly, and more gestalt-like. I want to get at what they want / why they're in my dream a little more gently rather than asking directly ....maybe they will speak then.

I also seem to create a lot of great stories in my dreams but when I wake, the plots are forgotten  :Sad:  I have also asked my subcs to generate people from work so I can discuss a technical problem... unfortunately my subcs didn't seem to know anything, because they gave me crap answers!!

Anyways, my main goals with lucid dreaming is to chat more with my subcs and use it as a tool to understand deeper things that may be going on down below!

----------


## Mathias

> I also seem to create a lot of great stories in my dreams but when I wake, the plots are forgotten  I have also asked my subcs to generate people from work so I can discuss a technical problem... unfortunately my subcs didn't seem to know anything, because they gave me crap answers!!
> 
> Anyways, my main goals with lucid dreaming is to chat more with my subcs and use it as a tool to understand deeper things that may be going on down below!



Seems you have a lot of experience with this type of thing! Why do you think your subconscious is so asocial towards you? I'm pretty sure I come up with good stories in my dreams too although I'm not lucid. I can just tell because when I wake up I just remember doing a whole bunch of awesome things that made sense at the time. Maybe that's how all dreams are   ::D:

----------

